
The ARM Cortex A73 – Artemis Unveiled - desdiv
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10347/arm-cortex-a73-artemis-unveiled
======
Symmetry
They're also unveiling their new GPU architecture, Bifrost, that uses that
same sort of SIMT structure that desktop cards have used for a few years with
memory coherence with the application processors.

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/10375/arm-unveils-bifrost-
and-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/10375/arm-unveils-bifrost-and-mali-g71)

~~~
willvarfar
Yes this is the really interesting review imo :)

The wavefront divergence problem is really calling out for a Mill-style
NotAResult flag for speculation etc so it can get more pipelines per thread
again ;)

------
CyberDildonics
I haven't even seen anywhere to buy the A72 even though that was announced
around a year and a half ago.

~~~
mkozlows
The biggest reason for that is that Apple, Qualcomm, and Samsung have designed
their own custom cores, rather than using ARM's license-able ones. So most of
the phones you see, instead of using Cortex A72, use Snapdragon 820 or Exynos
M1. (Huawei's Kirin 950 uses A72 cores, though.)

One of the more interesting bits about the A73 announcement is that they're
offering a new licensing level for SoC makers to customize their cores
starting from an A73 base, and that Qualcomm has taken that license; so the
next-gen Qualcomm SoC won't have the A73 name, but may have a lot of its tech.

~~~
digi_owl
Didn't know Samsung had picked up an ARM ISA license.

------
jdeisenberg
Is there a mirror of this anywhere? All I am getting is "Server Error in '/'
Application."

------
mrmondo
I'd really love to see some very high clock speed arm processors even at the
sacrifice of less cores. A lot of the work were doing with interpreted
languages these days bottlenecks on a single threads maximum performance on
one core often due to the complexities around avoiding the GIL inefficiencies
in Python, a RISC processor with a high clock speed could be a really
interesting match for such processing.

~~~
digi_owl
Could have sworn there was a couple of companies looking into that for server
usage a few years back.

